# Trouble uninstalling Kaspersky Internet Security 2012



## Computernewguy (Feb 3, 2012)

I've had Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 for about a year and my subscription finished yesterday. So I decided to try the trail version of KIS 2013, but it would not install. I kept getting error messages and KIS 2012 would not uninstall either. 

This message popped up "A network error occurred while attempting to read from file c:\windows\installer\kavkis.msi."

Now KIS 2012 is not even turning on. I tried Systems restore and its still not working.


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Computernewguy

Have you tried following the instructions from Kaspersky on how to uninstall it: 
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208284263

Try it out and if you get any error message, please report it back to us and the error code.

The website above also offers you thr option to contact Kaspersky technical support team and report the error with them which is advisable as it would make them aware of it and help improve the suite for future releases.


----------



## Computernewguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Techy1234 said:


> Hello Computernewguy
> 
> Have you tried following the instructions from Kaspersky on how to uninstall it:
> http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208284263
> ...


I tried installing KIS2013 first. So I never did that. Once those error messages popped up. KIS2012 would not open. So I went in the control panel and tried uninstalling it from there.

I'm going to follow the instructions in that link.


----------



## Computernewguy (Feb 3, 2012)

These are the two error messages that I just received. After following the instructions in that link.


----------



## Computernewguy (Feb 3, 2012)

I used the Kaspersky Removal Tool and it worked, but now my Windows Media Player does not work. It says "Server execution failed" every time I try to open in it.


----------

